# Annual Wellness & labs



## MarieL (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi, 

Does anyone know if Medicare will be covering for labs that are drawn or ordered from the AWV?  

Thanks,


----------



## molivier (Jan 3, 2011)

*Annual wellness and Labs*

http://www.cms.gov/PrevntionGenInfo/

Good Resource for questions about Medicare coverage for Prevention Medicine.

Michele


----------

